# [email protected] 2015



## shelley (Sep 30, 2015)

CubingUSA will be hosting an official WCA sanctioned Rubik's cube speedsolving competition in conjunction with SkillCon, the ultimate skill convention, at the Golden Nugget Hotel in Las Vegas on November 7. Contested events will be:


 3x3 Speedsolve
 2x2 Speedsolve
 4x4 Speedsolve
 3x3 One Handed
 3x3 Blindfolded
 Pyraminx
 Skewb
In addition to the official WCA events, the top competitors in the 3x3 speedsolve event will be entered in a single elimination head to head tournament to determine the fastest fingers at SkillCon! Tournament prizes sponsored by The Cubicle, who will also be running an exhibition booth there.

Registration and more info on the competition website. For more information and discounted hotel rates (book by October 9!), check out SkillCon's website. Come for the cubing, stay for the combat juggling and sepak tekraw.


----------

